
TheSkimm founders are coming to Disrupt NY 2016 - kasajian
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/13/theskimm-founders-are-coming-to-disrupt-ny-2016/?ncid=rss&cps=gravity_1730_772581478402580868
======
kasajian
The iOS app requires iOS 9, but there's no JailBreak for iOS 9 yet. Wouldn't
it be better to not require your iOS app to use a version of iOS that cannot
be JailBroken?

